# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΙΩΝ (ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΣΕ ΤΟΠ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ)

## OMADA X12

ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ  ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΟΙ ΙΣΤΙΟΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ  ΓΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΕΡΒΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ USERS 1,2 OPOIOS EXEI AΠΟΨΗ ΠΕΡΙ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ .......................ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ CV 1345-7 KAI RGT ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΙ΄΄΄΄

----------


## leosedf

1) Καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις επεξεργασία το μήνυμα σου με πεζούς χαρακτήρες.

2) Επίσης θα ήταν καλύτερα να μας εξηγήσεις λίγο αναλυτικότερα το τί ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις μπας και βρούμε τίποτα.

----------


## aeonios

Νομίζω πως η σύνταξη σας παιδιά δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα!

Επίσης εντελώς πληροφοριακά και φιλικά ιστιοσελίδα είναι η σελίδα που βρίσκεται σε ιστίο (κατάρτι) κάποιου πλωτού μέσου ενώ ιστοσελίδα είναι η σελίδα που βρίσκεται στο Ιντερνετ (Παγκόσμιος Ιστός)!

----------

